
Ask HN: What would be the 'Carbon Ftprint', btwn News ppr vs. Chrome-book? - samstave
What is the long term, holistic, carbon foot-print between printing news papers, vs, building &quot;chrome-book-like-devices, (or tablets)?&quot;<p>How would one calculate this?
======
Normille
If the 'news ppr' is written in 'txt spk' it would probably have quite a small
'carbon ftprint'

